# Lizards > General Geckos >  Gargoyle Gecko house?

## mischiefneko

So a friend of mine joined the military and asked me to watch his Gargoyle while he went to boot camp. That's fine. He gave me some pangaea powder and directions. Mix it until like baby food and change the paper towel (he used as substrate) once a week, misting the tank once a day. Easy enough.
That was seven months ago and he is dodging my calls and texts. He's out of boot camp and posting pics on facebook, so I know he isn't deployed or anything.
At this point I'm under the assumption that I now have a Gargoyle Gecko. Lexington is in an Exo Terra (I think?) tank 12Lx12Wx18H with front opening doors. I think it was a starter kit of some sort. It has a foam background and a mayan-esque statue thing with fake plants on it. Is this right? He's about six inches from nose to the tip of his tail. I don't know if that's the right setup? Now that I'm pretty sure he's mine, though I hadn't planned on another gecko, I want to give him the best home I can. His terrarium is next to the warm side of my ball python's tank, so Lex's home stays in the high 70s to low 80s, which I read is okay.
Is this good? Is there some way to improve? Please be nice if this is all wrong, I did not set up or buy any of this and just followed what he told me to do to take care of him.  :Sad:

----------


## 67temp

All that seems similar to how my wife keeps all her gargs. If you don't have any yet they really like a piece of cork bark in their tank.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

As far as temps what if comfortable to you will be for the Garg 70 to 80 are proper temps, do not go over 80's or it will start to stress and eventually die.

Gargs require no heat or light of any kind.

You want to feed him CGD every other day.

At this size the cage is a little small and the Garg would benefit from something bigger 16x16x24 or even 18x18x24

----------

C.Marie (09-10-2018),mischiefneko (09-10-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> All that seems similar to how my wife keeps all her gargs. If you don't have any yet they really like a piece of cork bark in their tank.


I actually have piece, it used to be in my leopard gecko's tank until she got too big for it. I'll clean it and put it in there for him!

----------


## mischiefneko

> As far as temps what if comfortable to you will be for the Garg 70 to 80 are proper temps, do not go over 80's or it will start to stress and eventually die.
> 
> Gargs require no heat or light of any kind.
> 
> You want to feed him CGD every other day.
> 
> At this size the cage is a little small and the Garg would benefit from something bigger 16x16x24 or even 18x18x24


Like only offer it every other day? I usually make it and leave it for him for about 48 hours then make more.
I thought that it was too small! I will look into getting him something a bit bigger. Is paper towel fine or is it better for some sort of substrate? I usually prefer something a bit nicer looking.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Like only offer it every other day? I usually make it and leave it for him for about 48 hours then make more.
> I thought that it was too small! I will look into getting him something a bit bigger. Is paper towel fine or is it better for some sort of substrate? I usually prefer something a bit nicer looking.


If you leave it for 48 hours that would be offering every other day  :Wink: 

You offer food on monday leave it on tuesday replace food on wednesday, leave it on thursday replace on friday and so on.  :Good Job: 

Paper towel is fine and is easy to clean but if you want something more realistic and holding humidity you can look into coco choir, coco chips or even bio substrate.

----------

mischiefneko (09-11-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

Which is better: aquarium or screened? I found two terrariums that are 18x18x24, one is like the classic mostly glass with front open doors with a screen top, the other is all like mesh/netting.

----------


## mischiefneko

Also! I am happy that he isn't a picky eater! I ordered a couple different Pangaea Gecko diet powders in the smallest bags to give them a try, and he'll eat any of them! Though he seems to love the Banana/Papaya one the most. Are there other good brands that won't break the bank? Or what are some good treats to give him? I have superworms for my leopard gecko? I want to spoil the little guy, within reason.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Which is better: aquarium or screened? I found two terrariums that are 18x18x24, one is like the classic mostly glass with front open doors with a screen top, the other is all like mesh/netting.


You either want glass or a PVC cage and stay away from screen cages because of the draft and the fact that you will not be able to hold humidity,




> Also! I am happy that he isn't a picky eater! I ordered a couple different Pangaea Gecko diet powders in the smallest bags to give them a try, and he'll eat any of them! Though he seems to love the Banana/Papaya one the most. Are there other good brands that won't break the bank? Or what are some good treats to give him? I have superworms for my leopard gecko? I want to spoil the little guy, within reason.


Pangea is the best brand of gecko food, rapashy used to be as well however they have changed their formula a few years ago and geckos will tend not to accept that food as redily, bottom line if pangea work feed pangea.

As far as superworms keep in mind that they tend to bite back and that Gargs are mainly frugivore and not insectivore, should you offer insect I would suggest Dubia in a dish once a week twice at most. Not like he needs it (or will be interested by it), CGD is a complete diet anyway.

----------

mischiefneko (09-16-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

Sorry for all the questions. I will go ahead and order the glass tank and some bigger bags of the Pangaea's he tends to prefer. It's nice to feel more confident in what I'm buying. Is it better to have the little dish at the bottom of the tank or should I get one of the bowls that suctions to the side? Lex seems to spend more time climbing than on the ground. Maybe some plants for more coverage and decoration? All he currently has is the mayan-esque statue thing that came with the starter kit my friend bought.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Sorry for all the questions. I will go ahead and order the glass tank and some bigger bags of the Pangaea's he tends to prefer. It's nice to feel more confident in what I'm buying. Is it better to have the little dish at the bottom of the tank or should I get one of the bowls that suctions to the side? Lex seems to spend more time climbing than on the ground. Maybe some plants for more coverage and decoration? All he currently has is the mayan-esque statue thing that came with the starter kit my friend bought.


With any arboreal species it's always best to keep their food of the ground to keep it cleaner longer, not a fan of suction cup dish as they can loose suction, I would instead recommend the magnetic ledge, a little more expensive but the magnets are strong https://www.pangeareptile.com/store/...ion-ledge.html, whatever decoration you use make sure it is secure and cannot fall on your Garg.

----------

mischiefneko (09-17-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> With any arboreal species it's always best to keep their food of the ground to keep it cleaner longer, not a fan of suction cup dish as they can loose suction, I would instead recommend the magnetic ledge, a little more expensive but the magnets are strong https://www.pangeareptile.com/store/...ion-ledge.html, whatever decoration you use make sure it is secure and cannot fall on your Garg.


Thank you so much for all of your help!! I have ordered a magnetic ledge, more Pangaea and some decor plants. A new tank will have to wait for the time being. A con is coming to my town next month and I'm wondering if I could get it cheaper. It's good to know though I haven't been neglecting him per-se while he's been in my care. I appreciate all of your advice!  :Very Happy:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (09-20-2018)

----------

